# Running



## Duffy (Apr 16, 2013)

Spring is coming-maybe- and my V Rocket be 18 months old and ready to run with me. I'm curious as to what other runners use for leash/collar/harness


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

a very high voltage e-collar......after 6 knee ops and a 10" steel plate in my ankle I'd need a lot of "encouragement" to go running ;D


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Good question. Dharma is old enough now to start jogging with me. I do not know how we are going to do the up and down the stairs 15 times together. Maybe just tying her at the bottom where I end. We run on pavement otherwise and on local streets. I'm thinking just her leash. How do you deal with the need for stopping, smelling etc?..... Maybe we just need to get going and stay consistent.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

If I am running with Aspen on the road I use a hands free lead. This allows me to clasp the lead around my waist and focus on jogging. Obviously, you'll want a fairly strong heel established in your dog before you attempt, otherwise you will get tripped up, or spend more time correcting your dog than focusing on running 

MCD - Smoochy Poochy (Canadian company) makes a great hands free lead. I use the 6 ft lead. 

As for the stopping and smelling, I don't allow my pup to stop and smell whenever he pleases so we don't have that problem. He knows he is allowed to explore when we stop somewhere and I give him his release command. He then knows he can sniff, pee, whatever he wants to do within reason. If he stopped and sniffed whenever he wanted, we wouldn't get very far


----------



## Vanbpoun (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey Duffy, 

I have a 10 month old V and we little "jogs" within our walks and hikes. 
We have been using a Ruffwear leash with just a regular target harness. 

I'll put some amazon links. 

They come in two versions regular and bungee. Only complaint I have is that the bungee portion has lost it elasticity but is still great without it. So, you may just want to buy the regular which saves you a couple dollars. 

http://www.amazon.com/Ruffwear-Flat...qid=1425053487&sr=8-1&keywords=ruffwear+leash

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HE4Y4R0/ref=twister_B00TZEOVES?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

My wife is a regular runner - she bought one of the waist leashes, when she wanted to run with our V (mostly trail running on hard packed dirt). She always siad he was great on the trails and never tangled her up.

I also did a bit of running to prepare for some 10K and 1/2 marathons I participate in. I would run mainly with my V off leash but did run with him on a regular lead. Once he understood we werent stopping, he would trot along side me and stay on my left side. Didn't take him too long to figure it out, really.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Yeah- can't wait for better weather and to jog outside again. I have spent the last 2 years recovering from a car accident and dealing with a vizsla. At least now Dharma is old enough to come with me safely and I have more time to myself again.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

You need to pm Milesmom... they are trail runners with 2 V's in tow...


----------

